# Have you heard of the gathering of the vibes? are you going?



## K-Deeznuts (Jan 11, 2008)

Deleted. Spam


----------



## campingforfun (Jan 5, 2008)

Okay, don't want to sound like too much of a ninkompoop here but what is the gathering of the vibes.

I know when I get a vibe about something but I have no clue how that might relate to camping or even how those vibes gather.

I am sure once you tell me I will bang my head on the computer screen laughing but until then ............ ???

:bang:


----------

